

Creative business card designs - matt1
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/business-card-design-100-creative-examples-useful-tutorials-and-templates/

======
jaysonelliot
Or instead of blowing all your money and creative energy on business cards,
you could just build a great product or service.

~~~
jamesteow
Why not do both? One of those examples is Marian Bantjes, a very notable
typographer (<http://www.bantjes.com/>). Clearly she has time and money to
make amazing work and produce her own beautiful business cards.

------
hardy263
Where and what kind of business card companies make these kinds of business
cards? Or do they do all the printing and cutting themselves?

~~~
jamesteow
Small print shops tend to very elaborate work. And if they don't know how to
do a certain thing, they probably know someone in your area who does.

------
rincewind
Many of these business cards are impractical because they are too large or to
small or too thick or you cannot write anything on them.

